# DS #5127: Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (USA)



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6473^^
*THIS RELEASE IS NOT FAKE, DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS TO THE ROM*


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2010)

works perfectly on DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:Luke fix the Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Fu ture_NDS-VENOM  

Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future_NDS-VENOM   lol


----------



## haflore (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool, looks like this one is good.

Also, my feeling was right!


----------



## sendyo (Sep 12, 2010)

What in the.......the Archive size is 2048Mbit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Clookster (Sep 12, 2010)

Works on DSTT with Pong's Updates from GBATemp.

@sendyo: Yes. We know about the archive size. Get out if you've nothing to say.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2010)

it s working on EDGE v1.11 too


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 12, 2010)

I absolutely adored the first two and I heard this game has an exceptionally good story (which is no surprise in a Layton game) so I`m really looking forward to play it


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2010)

Got it, and I love it.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Sep 12, 2010)

Got the game and loving every minute of it. Works fine on my SCDSTWO. The save seemed to hang for a second one time but it didn't damage it thankfully. Yeh it's a 256 MB game. Pretty cool, huh?

Btw, this game has a lot more spoken dialog and animation cutscenes than the first two so far. Also the dialog boxes and the Number fonts are different than the last two as well.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

i still gotta beat the first two :crap:


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> works perfectly on DSTWO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done! Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 12, 2010)

heres a link...google.


edit: my 250th post! It doesn't feel that special, better wait for it be 500!


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## zeromac (Sep 12, 2010)

Just woke up and its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweet i'll grab it after school


----------



## sendyo (Sep 12, 2010)

Wait does 2048 mbit mean that the file is 2gb?


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2010)

lol i need help i am at the 2nd Puzzle which letter is the right one? XD 



Spoiler



EDIT:never mind it s the H lol


----------



## haflore (Sep 12, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> Wait does 2048 mbit mean that the file is 2gb?


I don't think so. You're probably getting confused with mb(mega byte), mbit is much smaller.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 12, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> Wait does 2048 mbit mean that the file is 2gb?



Its 256mb, not 2gb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody tried it with Wood R4 yet?


----------



## sendyo (Sep 12, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> sendyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ok thanks didnt know that.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 12, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> Wait does 2048 mbit mean that the file is 2gb?



no it means its 256 MegaBYTES since there are 8 MegaBITS to one MegaBYTE emphasis on bit vs. byte.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 12, 2010)

Great game. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2010)

3 Puzzle answer:


Spoiler



The last choice is the correct one


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 12, 2010)

What are Professor Layton games like? I've never tried one..

I asked this in the last release thread but it got deleted before I had a chance to check it out.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah yes a real release. Curse those bastards who made the fake before.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> What are Professor Layton games like? I've never tried one..
> 
> I asked this in the last release thread but it got deleted before I had a chance to check it out.



puzzle game.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 12, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Anybody tried it with Wood R4 yet?



Yes. WoodR4 is A Go.


----------



## Xmortal (Sep 12, 2010)

This release is false, because there is nothing in 10 google pages, or by file name


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 12, 2010)

RebornX stop posting spoilers to the game, one more and its a warn.

thnx


----------



## Clookster (Sep 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Ah yes a real release. Curse those bastards who made the fake before.



Release=ROM+NFO.

Not NFO.

And ROM 24 hrs later. That's fake. And it was a fake.


----------



## Minox (Sep 12, 2010)

Xmortal said:
			
		

> This release is false, because there is nothing in 10 google pages, or by file name


No it is not, I'm having no problems finding the game at all. Just because you can't find it does not mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

Xmortal said:
			
		

> This release is false, because there is nothing in 10 google pages, or by file name



uh huh, false. that's why we all have the rom?
don't bash on the release because you can't find it.


----------



## Shurebis (Sep 12, 2010)

WORKS ON THE LAST R4 WOOD.

Just reporting.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2010)

is it probable tht APs are now not applied at all? they are tired or something
great game still


----------



## Goli (Sep 12, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is it probable tht APs are now not applied at all? they are tired or something
> great game still


Yeah, it seems. Super Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid Other M had none... it's... fishy.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 12, 2010)

Big game. Taking a while to DL.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this the correct filename?  I saw it on two different sites, and hosted on two different file sharing sites. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 5127-PLATUF-MX


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

i dont think so. i think it's v-pluf


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Took me long enough to find
I will be posting some test results in a few minutes


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2010)

Release just got posted on a.b.g.x.nds usenet, should have it in a few minutes then I shall post results for latest Cyclo beta


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 12, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i dont think so. i think it's v-pluf


Ive gotten v-pluf also.


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 12, 2010)

this might be the largest rom to date. The video is amazing. Just think the another world is going to be twice the size.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> this might be the largest rom to date. The video is amazing. Just think the another world is going to be twice the size.



not true. there are 512MB games out there.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually the file I downloaded: PLATUF-MX
Was the real game.  Tested on emulator and Cyclo, works fine so far.


----------



## commdante (Sep 12, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> sendyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there is no such thing as a mb (a millibit (1/1000th of a bit)? >_


----------



## iFish (Sep 12, 2010)

LUKE MAH BOI!

Very excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(see what i did there?)

Luke is mag and and in game :0

I made a pun


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 12, 2010)

No intro on this or Batman. I wonder if Venom gave up after sites were hosting with the inro removed.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

M3 Sakua: Works just fine
M3 Touchpod: Didn't test because it seems to have issues with my microSD card, but if it works on Sakura, it will work on that, just best to assume...then again who uses touchpod?
R4i RTS: works
Looks like it works fine on the M3 Quad-Boot
R4 Wood: Works
Supercard DSOnei EOS: Works
Acekard 2i: Works
Supercard Two: Works

I only went through the first few cut-scenes and didn't go too deep into the game, just went through the common AP spots. So if I am wrong, don't be rude about it, I just ran a few test on the common spots where they put them.
Put from the looks of it, there is no AP on this rom from what I can tell.


----------



## updowners (Sep 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Raika (Sep 12, 2010)

Nintendo's getting lazy with AP... Or so we think... I wouldn't be surprised if Pokemon Black/White, the next major release, has an insane almost uncrackable AP.
Argh, this game is huge, need to clear some games to fit it...
*dusts off SD card reader* Haven't used you in a long time, old pal.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if Venom removed AP for us nicely, or if Nintendo has just given up.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

the rom wasn't 256MB, but 242MB. or somewhere around there.
i think the AP was removed.


----------



## The Viztard (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone getting this to work on a DSTT? I get a "disk error code=-81"
Anything I can do about this?
Any help and comments are appreciated!


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

re-format SD?


----------



## The Viztard (Sep 12, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> re-format SD?


I could try that. Thanks. But do you know what the error code means?
I'll reply with results, thx again.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 12, 2010)

-81 usually means you need to re-format.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 12, 2010)

@Vizard

-81 is too many fragments in the rom
Try defragging both the rom and the save

You can use Defraggler to defrag individual files. very usefull.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> @Vizard
> 
> -81 is too many fragments in the rom
> Try defragging both the rom and the save
> ...



When it comes to MicroSD cards it's better not to use defrag and instead back up everything, reformat and then copy the stuff back on.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 12, 2010)

LOLWUT IT WAS RELEASE 1 MIN BEFORE I WENT TO SLEEP.


----------



## Midna (Sep 12, 2010)

Hooray! Now to disappear from the 'net until I finish.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 12, 2010)

As reported, working and saving fine on a CycloDS B.4.  I played up to about 7 or 8 puzzles.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 12, 2010)

Lolz whats so special about the Professor Layton series...I don't get what the hype is...


----------



## -K1- (Sep 12, 2010)

best puzzle adventure game for the nds with a good/amazing story imo


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that game leaked before the official relelease date?


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 12, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Lolz whats so special about the Professor Layton series...I don't get what the hype is...


I think it's that we had nothing for releases last month.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally found a legit dump of it!

Took long enough [Rom site I frequently use]


----------



## The Viztard (Sep 12, 2010)

Woot, reformatting worked like a charm. Thx again!


----------



## iFish (Sep 12, 2010)

Been taking me over 4x minutes


----------



## stab244 (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoo just finished a DL. Time to try it out.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not it at all. I'd be playing this if I had a new Zelda, Metroid and Mario game to play. If your brain has issues with puzzles, that's not my fault.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone know what's the save settings for this game?


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 13, 2010)

So 2 pages deleted? Awesome

Any problems with AKAIO i should know of?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2010)

i believe it works, according to cat boy's test


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone know what's the save settings for the game?

I tried some highly probable methods but when I restart it goes into ''new game''


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2010)

depends on what emulator your using.
no$ and desmume has an auto save detection


----------



## thekoopawizard (Sep 13, 2010)

just finished DLing! so excited, love this series


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 13, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what's the save settings for the game?
> 
> I tried some highly probable methods but when I restart it goes into ''new game''



Christ dude. You just asked the same thing with only 2 posts inbetween the first time you asked.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't forget to access your secrets with your prequels.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 13, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I smell a flamez herez and not everyone whos smart and can do puzzles are into boring puzzle games.


----------



## campbell00 (Sep 13, 2010)

Will I have needed to play the others, or can I just jump in with the third (?) installment? I played the other two, but never beat them. Thought I'd give this one a shot...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Will I have needed to play the others, or can I just jump in with the third (?) installment? I played the other two, but never beat them. Thought I'd give this one a shot...


It's always best to play the previous games in a series before playing the latest.

You don't have to, although some puzzles may require prior knowledge.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 13, 2010)

No choice but to let my computer run 24-7 till I beat this game then.


----------



## NeoGohan (Sep 13, 2010)

not working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




black screen after "Published by Nintendo"


----------



## MBison (Sep 13, 2010)

What card NeoGohan?


----------



## NeoGohan (Sep 13, 2010)

MBison said:
			
		

> What card NeoGohan?


R4i Neo, it's a clone, i know.
but i'm using the AKAIO menu.
Thanks for asking


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 13, 2010)

NeoGohan said:
			
		

> MBison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably a bad dump.
Try redownload it again


----------



## MBison (Sep 13, 2010)

Worked on my Acekard 2i


----------



## Moto (Sep 13, 2010)

Blank screens on R4 R4Ultra.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Will I have needed to play the others, or can I just jump in with the third (?) installment? I played the other two, but never beat them. Thought I'd give this one a shot...




Nah, you don't need to play the other games. You should for fun though. All you need to know is Luke is the little guy, Layton is the professor. And I'm not sure if he's in here, but Chelmey is the detective/cop. Flora is from the first game, but she doesn't have a story in this game or the second game.


----------



## gameandmatch (Sep 13, 2010)

it works on wood?! thats good, now all thats left is to FIND THE FREAKIN GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Umbra (Sep 13, 2010)

Someone knows when this game go in to have a EUR Release?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy cow, the file is huge! Can't remember any of the other Laytons being this big.


----------



## doyama (Sep 13, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Holy cow, the file is huge! Can't remember any of the other Laytons being this big.



The original Japanese release was this large. The next one "The Demon's Flute" is also just as big on the Japanese release. There's a lot more FMV in the later games I've found.

Expect the 3DS version to be very big!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2010)

working on M3 real with latest sakura


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 13, 2010)

I finally found a rom. I'll start it tomorrow.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 13, 2010)

Saw the big red text and thought the other big release was out...

Looks like we'll be seeing this red text again soon!

And hurray for more Layton!


----------



## jan777 (Sep 13, 2010)

Been playing since i got the rom.

I kinda, like the 2nde game more than this. it seems more linear. In the second game, I remember trying ti find the person or w.e. but the mystery in this one sure is ...mysterious. cant wait to finish it!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 13, 2010)

Ohhh man... this is awesome. Greatest series in the DS. Playing it and loving it.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm getting a white screen on my Acekard 2i. Running latest firmware 4.23, as well as DSi FW 1.4.1 (using the fix released yesterday). Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Rascal (Sep 13, 2010)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'm getting a white screen on my Acekard 2i. Running latest firmware 4.23, as well as DSi FW 1.4.1 (using the fix released yesterday). Anyone else experiencing this?


Try AKAIO 1.7.1 instead of AK stock firmware.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 13, 2010)

Rascal said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God damn that was fast. Will post back momentarily once I get it on there. Thank you!

Worked on AKAIO 1.7.1. Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm stumped on question 51


----------



## zeromac (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol this was up when i woke up today but since its after school now i can download it and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God i love Layton games


----------



## shetan (Sep 13, 2010)

hai 
just telling it works fine on the m3 real and also perfect on the r4igold


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 13, 2010)

Found it


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 13, 2010)

Flawlessly on Acekard 2i, AKAIO 1.7.1.

Very nice to see the sereis is developing and a set of puzzles is more and more connected with a proper story. And it's not like everything in the world just SUDDENLY reminds Layton of a puzzle.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Sep 13, 2010)

mine is 242 mb with name modified, is it playable? thanks


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 13, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> mine is 242 mb with name modified, is it playable? thanks


The venom one is 242mb, so yeah it should work~! File name is probably pluf.rar, ne?

OMG I wanted to pull an all-nighter, but I accidently fell asleep >.>
Damn illness and making me sleepy. Oh well tonight is another try to get farther into the game~!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a puzzle adventure mix


----------



## ConJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Working fine on Acekard 2i with AKAIO.

I'm only an hour into this game, and im already loving it.


----------



## redfalcon (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, nvm. Delete this post please.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeh! Finished the game. Time to let the computer have some rest.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2010)

I played through Layton 1 and 2, Ceebs putting Layton 2 back on for my code.

Can someone post theirs?


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know why everyone says it's so hard to Find. Actually Google and search it


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 13, 2010)

First talk on the new Pokémon games flare up, and now this game is released?

I suspect better things to come...


----------



## colinpiscool (Sep 13, 2010)

Not working on my acekard2i on dsi, I just get a white screen after loading. I tried formatting my card but still nothing. help?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 13, 2010)

colinpiscool said:
			
		

> Not working on my acekard2i on dsi, I just get a white screen after loading. I tried formatting my card but still nothing. help?



Works on mine, but I'm using AKAIO 1.7.1.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

I could never get in to the Layton games. Probably because I play games to avoid the necessity of thinking for a few hours.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe it's works on EZ flash Vi...


----------



## Ganduro (Sep 13, 2010)

Black screen after name entry on WoodR4? I suspect it's a bad dump, redownloading to try a different one.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Don't forget to access your secrets with your prequels.


Thanks for the reminder. Though I need to re-DL the other 2 games again, but my save files are intact. Hooray for Layton before I start uni!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, for the Acekard peeps: Does this game run smoothly? No slight lag?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 13, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played about about 1-2 hours yesterday and so far I have no problems~!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 13, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lag for me either.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 13, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> I played about about 1-2 hours yesterday and so far I have no problems~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I forgot to ask. Does anyone know the proper save type for this (i.e. Eeprom - 64K) ?


----------



## Conor (Sep 13, 2010)

Might as well post here too:
If someone could upload their professor Layton 3 save provided they're at or near the start of Chapter 7. It would be nice (but not required!) if you had most of if not all puzzles available done so far. The reason I ask is my save corrupted and I was more than a few hours in.
Thanks,
Conor


----------



## pythong85 (Sep 13, 2010)

works like a charm even on acekard2i with akaio 1.6 
(haven't played anything in a loooong time, and didn't update the firmware yet)


----------



## lad_cali (Sep 13, 2010)

pythong85 said:
			
		

> works like a charm even on acekard2i with akaio 1.6
> (haven't played anything in a loooong time, and didn't update the firmware yet)



are you able to do the puzzle? I use ak2i with akaio 1.7.1 and i got black screen when puzzle 001 show up.  Not sure what is the problem, I guess I will try akaio 1.6.  By the way, did you update the loaders, and which akaio 1.6 did you use, RC 2 or RC?


Edit: 
Sorry, it must be the rom that somehow corrupted.  I just try another rom it working fine in akaio 1.7.1


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## ninovalenti (Sep 13, 2010)

isnt that game multi 6?

i downloaded this version and got the german language and others too


----------



## sstomouth (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> M3 Sakua: Works just fine
> M3 Touchpod: Didn't test because it seems to have issues with my microSD card, but if it works on Sakura, it will work on that, just best to assume...then again who uses touchpod?
> R4i RTS: works
> Looks like it works fine on the M3 Quad-Boot
> ...


Confirming it works on Touchpod.

(Don't annoy me, Sakura freezes as its loading and I'm too lazy to copy and format.)


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2010)

Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis

Clean version out.


----------



## signz (Sep 14, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> isnt that game multi 6?
> 
> i downloaded this version and got the german language and others too


Wha, then you must either have got the wrong ROM or a hacked one (are the German lang files in it?)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2010)

This game is going to be great.
I'll follow tradition and purchase this Layton game like I did with the previous two.


----------



## iFish (Sep 14, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis
> 
> Clean version out.



Clean?

What d you mean? Mine played just fine... Wait.....Did mine have AP removed?

What is the difference?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Sep 14, 2010)

The game dump from VENOM is underdumped and that could have been related to ap removal or somesuch.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 14, 2010)

just now starting on the second one.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 14, 2010)

clean meaning untouched, while the venom dump was already (or so I'm guessing) fixed the AP


----------



## Porygon-X (Sep 14, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone says it's so hard to Find. Actually Google and search it



Probably because every time I Google it, the same crappy and sh*ty sites come up every single damn time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I managed to find one, with the crappy DL speeds....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the main three
torrents
IRC
Usenet


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 14, 2010)

Just an update from last night. Using my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1, I was able to finish the first puzzle and watch all subsequent cutscenes. No lag, flawless gameplay. Unfortunately, I passed the hell out before going further into the game. School + work has been killing me lately. I'll definitely play more tonight. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 14, 2010)

haha i alrdy finished the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  great game


----------



## RedHero (Sep 14, 2010)

Game works fine on my R4 with the Wood 1.10 firmware (I think). I'm about an hour into the game and in chapter 1. I doubt I'll encounter any problems.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to make backup of this game !
I have buy it. Do you now how realease on a site  ? -_-'


----------



## Ishidori (Sep 14, 2010)

Crap! I will have to wait until october, 22 for the E realese. The puzzle are though enough in spanish 'perse' and i want to understand the plot to fullest.

Curse my awful english!


----------



## marcus69 (Sep 14, 2010)

the best of game xD


----------



## ShadowtearX (Sep 14, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> LOL, when I got to this part, I just had to pick up a camera and film it:
> 
> Cinematic starts 1 minute in where goons start rushing into the casino.




could you please put that into a spoiler or delete it!

Lolz this even works on R4 Kernel 1.18 XP


----------



## ShadowtearX (Sep 14, 2010)

Tried both versions on R4 Original:

*NUKETHIS RELEASE!*
R4 Kernel 1.18 - *Doesn't Work!*
YSMenu 1.17a13 (with latest updates) - *Works Perfectly!*
Wood R4 v1.12 - *Works Perfectly!*

*VENOM RELEASE!*
R4 Kernel 1.18 - *Works Perfectly!*
YSMenu 1.17a13 (with latest updates) - *Doesn't Work!*
Wood R4 v1.12 - *Works Perfectly!*

*Conclusion:  the NukeThis release is 'CLEAN' and the Venom release is 'CRACKED or PRE-PATCHED'*


----------



## lrwr14 (Sep 14, 2010)

My save file just got corrupted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I had gone into the future and received a item(i won't say what) but when i saved my game froze and had to turn it of corrupting my save file. I'm using EZ flash vi, anyone else had this problem?


----------



## RodPN (Sep 14, 2010)

How come this was nuked? it works fine for me on DSTT with the latest Pong files


----------



## Jodyza (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah crap! I used the NukeThis release and it freezes after Luke and Layton talk about the strange letter in the car. The screen went black and it freezes. 

I'm using a Acekard with AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> Ah crap! I used the NukeThis release and it freezes after Luke and Layton talk about the strange letter in the car. The screen went black and it freezes.
> 
> I'm using a Acekard with AKAIO 1.7.1


It also skips the first video cutscene. Maybe Venom fiddled with the ROM for a reason? Looks like we'll have to play the pre-cracked version until there's an AKAIO update.

PS. It's a bus.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally beat the game. The story is so engrossing. I was able to find 298 of the 300? coins and didn't miss a single puzzle in story mode. Also I beat all the story mode challenges and now I just have to beat the bonus challenge puzzles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I must say the Delivery game is very frustrating to beat.


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 15, 2010)

does anyone have the ap code for the clean rom???


----------



## basher11 (Sep 15, 2010)

i read on this *---------* forum that it works on some carts on the clean rom.

like wood r4


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 15, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i read on this *---------* forum that it works on some carts on the clean rom.
> 
> like wood r4


wat r u saying? also I have a r4i-sdhc and the clean rom dont work freeze'spast the first movie scene


----------



## basher11 (Sep 15, 2010)

*wood r4* not r4i. read carefully.


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 15, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> *wood r4* not r4i. read carefully.


i don't have r4 wood i have r4i-sdhc red box so is there an ap code??


----------



## basher11 (Sep 15, 2010)

no there isnt


----------



## hvsep (Sep 15, 2010)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> Ah crap! I used the NukeThis release and it freezes after Luke and Layton talk about the strange letter in the car. The screen went black and it freezes.
> 
> I'm using a Acekard with AKAIO 1.7.1



I have this problem, too. =\


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just want to say, anyone having trouble with the rom needs to do the following:
1.Download the SD formatter from here
2. Once downloaded, install the formatter.
3.place your Micro SD card into your card reader
3.Place your card reader (with the Micro SD inside) into your computer.
4. Backup all files on your micro SD and copy to PC.
5. Open the Panasonic Formatter.
6. choose your settings.
7. wait until it finishes formatting then copy everything, that you backed up, onto the micro sd.
8.Preferably "Safely Remove" USB.
9.Start playing games on your flashcart.


----------



## jerbz (Sep 16, 2010)

quick question i downloaded the venom release of this and it was undubbed?
is this correct?


----------



## diuleeah (Sep 16, 2010)

maybe I'm the only one... got a blank screen after the very first unresolved mysteries screen... using original r4 and the nukethis release (crc32: B311E1EC) with wood r4 v1.12.

anybody got luck passing beyond this point?


----------



## dpks (Sep 16, 2010)

diuleeah said:
			
		

> maybe I'm the only one... got a blank screen after the very first unresolved mysteries screen... using original r4 and the nukethis release (crc32: B311E1EC) with wood r4 v1.12.
> 
> anybody got luck passing beyond this point?
> 
> ...


----------



## diuleeah (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks dpks, I'll have a try.


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Sep 16, 2010)

I get the freeze while saving occasionally using the Venom release on DSTWO. If I bring up the DSTWO's in-game menu when this happens, reset and then reload, then I can load my save (it seems that it saved correctly even though it crashed). Wonder if this happens with a clean ROM.


----------



## diuleeah (Sep 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> thanks dpks, I'll have a try.



Not working... Anyways, thanks for the advice.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 16, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> I get the freeze while saving occasionally using the Venom release on DSTWO. If I bring up the DSTWO's in-game menu when this happens, reset and then reload, then I can load my save (it seems that it saved correctly even though it crashed). Wonder if this happens with a clean ROM.
> QUOTE(gifi4 @ Sep 15 2010, 05:08 PM) Just want to say, anyone having trouble with the rom needs to do the following:
> 1.Download the SD formatter from here
> 2. Once downloaded, install the formatter.
> ...



try those steps, post whether it works after or not.


----------



## UjuidarEhcram (Sep 16, 2010)

Using DSTT with official firmware 1.17a12, it crashes (black screen, doesn't respond to soft reset) after first "Unresolved Mysteries" screen. Using NukeThis release. Using the SD formatter changed nothing. Tried with soft reset enabled and disabled.


----------



## Meowayne (Sep 16, 2010)

Is this some kind of practical joke? 
I have tried several torrents and direct DLs of both the VENOM and the NukeThis version, all of which were somehow corrupt or didn't even load. Could someone maybe PM me with directions, or do I have to register a new Usenext trial? Hell.


----------



## Toki~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Found mine via google, funnily i found an undubbed version but considering i play most games with the music off it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Sep 17, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> try those steps, post whether it works after or not.



Didn't solve the problem but thanks for the suggestion. I'd day it freezes once every 10-15 saves on average. But my save data isn't corrupted so I just have to reload. I don't have any problems saving other games.  It's odd though that others have reported that it (Venom version) works perfectly on DSTWO.


----------



## Meowayne (Sep 17, 2010)

DLd a few more, VENOM releases that crash at the beginning and nukethis .rar files that cannot be opened, might have possibly even been malware. 


Crazy. I have read that the Venom release works for some Wood users, and crashes to a black screen for others after the first conversation.

Bummer.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you still cannot get it working, maybe it's the DSTWO settings?


----------



## shri1026 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does any one know gameshark or actionreplay codes for unlocking weekly puzzle content?????


----------



## VGK (Sep 17, 2010)

Did I finally come across some AP?

Puzzle #117, they want me to draw a circle over an arrow, and the game won't let me.

I know where the arrow is, but I fruitlessly get a "redraw your circle" from the game.

I'm forced to solve this to continue, and this is literally right before all the game's reveals supposedly. Cruel AP if it is, Nintendo.


----------



## shri1026 (Sep 17, 2010)

monkey nose is the arrow


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2010)

I lucked out with my version. I have an Acekard 2i, and the download I got, is working no problem. No problem with audio or any of the puzzles or anything. It's quite nice. If I could help you guys find it, I totally would. [Not a fan of saying "no find your own"] But you know, rules are rules.

If I give out my facebook and get people to add me so I can help them out, is that against the rules?


----------



## Tigro (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm.. I can't manage neither the VENOM nor the NukeThis version to work neither on Supercard DSOne with Evo SP5 nor on R4 with Wood 1.12. Why is that so? I think that one of these combinations should work.

EDIT: Yyyyes! After 5th format and 10th downloaded ROM it works flawlessly on R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's Layton!


----------



## odyssy (Sep 19, 2010)

Got about 30 puzzles in.. then my cart froze when I was trying to save the game.. had to restart the DSL.. and when I did.. the save file was corrupted!
Using Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1 with latest loaders.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Soo pissed..  I need to start all over again!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2010)

odyssy said:
			
		

> Got about 30 puzzles in.. then my cart froze when I was trying to save the game.. had to restart the DSL.. and when I did.. the save file was corrupted!
> Using Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1 with latest loaders.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> ...



I'm using the same card and had no problems. What DS are you using? L/i/XL?


----------



## qotsa_ds (Sep 20, 2010)

Anybody have a save state that is at or before you enter the pagoda? My ds froze when saving. I have a cyclods if it matters. Thanks!


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 20, 2010)

Completely finished the game and all the bonus puzzles on SC DSTwo.
Awesome game, working perfectly on this cart.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2010)

Just finished the game about 10 minutes ago on Acekard 2i 1.7.1 AKAIO.

No problems whatsoever.


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 20, 2010)

using a clean version..??


----------



## appleb (Sep 22, 2010)

Which of the two versions works best with the Edge DS?


----------



## AntoJrL (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a white screen, just trying out gifis method.


----------



## AntoJrL (Sep 22, 2010)

Doesn't work?


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't remember, but does forum rules allow me to post the link from where I got it?
Or can I at least send private messages to those whom may need it?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 23, 2010)

forum rules said:
			
		

> Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 23, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> forum rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.


Well...that's bad : (
I really want to help because I could've killed to have this game.
And now they know it's out there and everyone playing it but them.

Wish you the best of luck finding a working version : )


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 23, 2010)

Super.Nova said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If everybody else was able to find it, there's no reason why they can't.


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 7, 2010)

Hex codes for 5200 - Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (U)

0x000044A0
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 44 DB 11 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

0X00004A18
A0 FE FF EA

Or you can just use this patch I made - Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (U) Patch.

Extract both files in the archive to a new folder
Copy the game into that folder
Drag the game onto the patch
Click yes when prompted
Click OK to finsh

The .nds file is the Patched game and the .bak is the original


----------



## xBubbly (Oct 21, 2010)

Heeey everybody! I'm new at this but the thing is, I registered because I have a very urgent question and throughout the internet I couldn't find others who have the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At first I had the problem with the black screen after pressing 'Ok' too, I solved it myself by downloading some other version from somewhere on the internet. (I cannot remember where but the file is called: nwodutureNDSVENOM.rar) 

I was so glad that this solved my problem but I hate to say it i actually came across another one while playing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem:

*After a part where professor Layton and Luke are talking, just solved a puzzle about a number to open the Layton Mobile in the future, my screen freezes.* What you actually get to see is: Luke and Layton standing and Layton is about to say something, you see only a 'W' in his text balloon. Help, what can I do? I really wanna play this game in English there's no way I can buy it in a show here!

I'de be very thankful if somebody knew the answer or if there are people who have the same problem as me. I really wanna play this game love the series so please, do help me out! Do I have to search for a knew file of is there a simple solution to this?
Its awful to be disappointed again after thinking I finally had found the answer for my first problem.


----------



## JohnLoco (Oct 22, 2010)

When will the UK/Europe version come?
Nobody in their right mind would play Layton with an US accent on the characters.


----------



## koola2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Was released in the UK shops last Friday (20th) but called Professor Layton and the Lost Future


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 24, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> When will the UK/Europe version come?
> Nobody in their right mind would play Layton with an US accent on the characters.



I play the US versions. Can't stand Roary the Racing Car as Luke.


----------

